# LWJGL: OpenGL Fehler - weitere Informationen auslesen möglich?



## Rubber (11. Feb 2014)

Hi,
wie ich auslesen kann, ob es einen Fehler gibt, ist klar.

```
int errorFlag = glGetError();
```

Aber kann ich auch irgendwie noch an weitere Infos kommen?
Zb bei nem "Invalid value" welcher denn?
Oder aus welchem Ausruf?

Oder hilft da nur zig mal den Fehler auszulesen, damit ich weis an welcher Stelle er auftritt?

Gruß


----------



## BuddaKaeks (11. Feb 2014)

Also, mehr kann das ganze nicht, allerdings müsste dein Programm eigentlich nach einem Fehler typischerweise abstütrzen, also müsste sich das erübrigen


----------



## Rubber (11. Feb 2014)

Hi,
ja - das sollte in der theorie wohl so sein ...
Allerdings sitze ich gerade an einem Spiel und bei einem Freund gibt es Probleme mit den Texturen.
Parallel dazu wird allerdings das Errorflag gesetzt, ohne das es zum Absturz kommt.



> Also, mehr kann das ganze nicht



Damit ist meine Frage dann aber wohl beantwortet.
Danke.


----------

